# l.e.d 90 watt



## Ruffy (Apr 6, 2011)

ok im looking for info and best comments, from people that have used all kinds of lights, even led. if you havent used a led, i dont need to here what you think. i need experience pls. not trying to be rude either. pro info from pro users


----------



## Roddy (Apr 6, 2011)

I bet I can tell you what they're gonna say......

although, it may be a while before anyone says, not sure there's many "pro" ufo users here


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 6, 2011)

thanks, well ive heard its the new style. low key, good producer, tight buds, less cost all around. ill tell you in a few months.......


----------



## Roddy (Apr 6, 2011)

Did you already buy?? If not, you might want to look into it more first!


----------



## Hick (Apr 6, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> ok im looking for info and best comments, from people that have used all kinds of lights, even led. if you havent used a led, i dont need to here what you think. i need experience pls. not trying to be rude either. pro info from pro users



  Isn't that kind of counter productive??  I mean do you want the truth, the whole truth, or just what fits as "pro"??  What you _would like_ to hear?. 
What you wiil likely get here, is brutal honesty. Take it or leave it...


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 6, 2011)

You already asked this question in a different thread.  So i'll say it one more time, you can veg with the 90w 1 plant and thats all. If you use this for flower you will have nothing but airy buds. This is from experience not an opinion. Save your money and get a 400w switchable ballast, then pick up a hps and metal halide bulb, then you can veg/flower with one ballast.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 6, 2011)

save money on the MH bulb and get a T5 for vegging, less heat and great growth!


----------



## Locked (Apr 6, 2011)

LED for veg yes but get it close they don't throw very well....as for flower...well tight buds with a 90w LED.....no way no how....can you say light and airy?  You need to step up to big boy LEDs for that....the ones that cost 2-3 times what an HPS costs......jmo


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 7, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> thanks, well ive heard its the new style. low key, good producer, tight buds, less cost all around. ill tell you in a few months.......



Unfortunately, regardless of what you have heard, this is not true.  I'm with the others--if you have not purchased an LED, you should really rethink this if you want any kind of yield.  I have not used them, but I do not have to jump off a cliff to know that it is not a good idea.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 8, 2011)

if you do purchase A  UFO....would you please take me to another Planet?



take care and be safe


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 8, 2011)

I use one with fantastic results. Though I spent a long time studying LEDs to make sure I was getting one that actually produced decent lumens per watt, fitted with the right projection angle to help intensify the output.

95% of 90w LEDs put out only 1200-2400 lumens. 4% 4k-7500 lumens. And 1% do it up right and get you 9500+. 
I pair mine with a few CFLs. And for over 100watts less power, can get much better production than from the 250hps.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 8, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> pro info from pro users


 
Are we talking pro as in "professional" grower, or pro as in "in favor of" led's?  

I'm afraid you're gonna find one of the above doesn't use led's.


----------



## Hick (Apr 8, 2011)

> And 1% do it up right and get you 9500+.


how many $$'s??  what size area are we talking?


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 8, 2011)

If my calculator is correct, (7) of those 90 watters--which is 630 watts-- would give you 66,500 lumens.  I get 90,000 from one of my 600 watt HPS.

Is there a gain besides the heat issue?  I think LED's are the light of the future, but not I'm so sure about the present.  I'm curious to hear the input though.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 8, 2011)

I just finished vegging 8 plants in a 20 sq ft area with four, 28 watt LED panels. They worked great. Compact growth, tight nodes and very healthy plants.

However, I've not flowered with them yet, so like most of the others who answered and also haven't used them for flowering, it would be a guess for me to tell you how they would work.

I don't think I would risk a crop by testing them. I would grow a standard HPS flowered crop and test one LED on one plant in a box of its own. Then, if it doesn't work, you're out only the cost of one LED and some time.

As far as LED experience goes, you're going to get a bunch of variations of:

1. No, I haven't tried it but it suks.

2. No, I haven't ever done it, but it won't work.

3. No, I've never even tried it, but I've heard it suks.

4. No, I've never tried it, but I saw some pics once and it suks.

5. No, I've never done it, but the buds will be light and airy.

6. No, I've never tried it, but save your money and do it the standard way.

In regards to LEDs, rumor, second-hand stories and opinion is 99% of what you'll get if you ask about them. Those who have actually tried them, (like me), love them for vegging and have never even tried them for flowering.

I'm going to try one plant in a 30" x 30" x 36"H box with a 28 watt LED panel and take it from rooted clone to harvest. I'll start a thread for it when it is started. The title of the thread will be something like "28 watt LED flowering trial".

Good luck man. If you try one, please post your experiences.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 8, 2011)

The simple math above tells the tale for me, and I've looked into LED's. A UFO isn't what I'm looking at, they aren't strong enough (again, the simple math backs that).

So I'm more a no, I've never tried it, but I have researched and I'd say the UFO is weak. If you wish to look into LED, try the newer tech like Kissel, but I'm still convinced they're not strong enough...or I'd already own one!


----------



## Locked (Apr 8, 2011)

Pretty sure JAAM has 1st hand experience with growing from start to finish with LEDs and let's just say he uses HPS for flower now....


I have seen some impressive LED grows on a Cpl forums but all the ones that did well in flower were done with 400w LEDs and up....mucho dinero.


----------



## Locked (Apr 8, 2011)

Google irishboy led grows or checkout this link and click on the links in irishboys sig to see the many different LED grows he has done...

  forum.grasscity.com/indoor-grow-journals/714462-irish-boys-480w-720w-grow-led-hydro-land-clovers-8.html


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 8, 2011)

I was actually considering getting a cpl 1000w LED panels after my second harvest... around 1800 bucks though...


----------



## Roddy (Apr 8, 2011)

Yikes!!!!


----------



## rotten_socks420 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yea they arnt cheap and thats even from a distributing company, could you imagine a hydro shop?? Jeeeeez

xxx.google.com/search?q=1000w+led+g...u&sa=X&ei=o3KfTZDTNaPmiALJ-LzuAg&ved=0CFMQrQQ


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 9, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> how many $$'s??  what size area are we talking?



My area is only 22x22 or so. Spent around 100. 
40x2w with 10w muscling it or something like that. Forget the projection angles. But instead of widespread, its like each is focused like a maglite. At 18 inches it produces 9500lumens over a 2 foot diameter. With admitting 98% usable light.
Mines a 1x1 square board sporting Crees. I wouldnt buy a UFO type product unless it had Lunex or Cree LEDs in them. Anything else is just a mugging.


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks for the comments, ive baught a 250 watt hps, cooltube with a mh bulb also. to much negative with ufos. ill post when im getting started


----------



## Hick (Apr 12, 2011)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> My area is only 22x22 or so. Spent around 100.
> 40x2w with 10w muscling it or something like that. Forget the projection angles. But instead of widespread, its like each is focused like a maglite. At 18 inches it produces 9500lumens over a 2 foot diameter. With admitting 98% usable light.
> Mines a 1x1 square board sporting Crees. I wouldnt buy a UFO type product unless it had Lunex or Cree LEDs in them. Anything else is just a mugging.



:aok:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 12, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> thanks for the comments, ive baught a 250 watt hps, cooltube with a mh bulb also. to much negative with ufos. ill post when im getting started


 

Glad to hear it bud. You wont be dissapointed.


----------



## montero420 (Apr 25, 2011)

hey i was skeptic as well but my partner decided to go ahead and purchase not one but 4 led 3 90 w and a big ol 100 and something watts 
i t would have cost us an eye and a leg but we got that ebay discount and it came to about 500 i know its expensive but i didnt pay for it
i been watching this plants grow with tight nodes just like cfls produce it is currently flowering and seems to be loving it i will harvest in about 30 days give or take i will post the results and i am planing on running a clone of the same plant same size with all cfls to see the difference, and another under my 400 watt hps
i got to say i love the coldness of led even my cfls get hot it i put enough of them out 
if ur intrested i will start posting pictures in about 2 weeks wen i am close to harvesting


----------



## Ruffy (Apr 25, 2011)

hey montero 420, i think everyone would like to see pics. i know for veg it can be very good. im using a 90 watt ufo on 2 plants and several beans. working great. but no heat and not enought lumens = not good buds, ill be putting my hps in there soon for the flip. happy blooming


----------



## montero420 (Apr 25, 2011)

i will be putting pictures up and don't buy ufos they suck get some other brand look around do some research mine have like 3 wat leds but i will definitely put pics up i like the way my plant is looking pretty dense as far as i can tell but then again i got 4 lights on one plant


----------



## Roddy (Apr 25, 2011)

You've got a $500 light set-up and can only grow one plant...or that's all you currently have? If it's the former...OUCH!!!

I liked the line here _*"i been watching this plants grow with tight nodes just like cfls produce" *_ I'm not a CFL grower, but I'm wagering many here would like to show you how tight an HPS can grow a bud! Not putting down any light system, just amused at this since many here feel (with good reason) CFL's are far inferior to HPS!


----------



## babysnakess (Apr 25, 2011)

I was looking at led grows at a different forum. There a guy that used 3 120 watt leds, powerLeds, actual power used 120 watts 3 watt diodes. They are from sweden, ledgrow.se He said the cost is only $370 a panel and then they dropped to 330 a panel, which seems a good price for a led. 360 watts he harvested 16.5 dry ounces, and from the research I've been doing I'm convinced led bud is more potential, he currently has a 600 watt led grow going. There are some good leds out there, I just wish their web site was in english.


----------



## Locked (Apr 25, 2011)

Google Irishboy if ya want to see some good LED grows.

One of his grows....rollitup.org/grow-journals/392541-irish-boys-480w-720w-grow.html

Sucks is I think ya have to be a RIU member to see the pics....


----------



## babysnakess (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes the grows I was talking about are in icmag by addicted2grow and you have to be a member to see them.


----------



## Dr.Dank (Apr 26, 2011)

:holysheep:


----------



## montero420 (Apr 27, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> You've got a $500 light set-up and can only grow one plant...or that's all you currently have? If it's the former...OUCH!!!
> 
> I liked the line here _*"i been watching this plants grow with tight nodes just like cfls produce" *_ I'm not a CFL grower, but I'm wagering many here would like to show you how tight an HPS can grow a bud! Not putting down any light system, just amused at this since many here feel (with good reason) CFL's are far inferior to HPS!



i am growing just one nice size plant as a test and i got two more of the same plant i took clones before it went into flowering 
the clones are just as big as the mother plant was wen i put it into flowering
if things go right ill throw the two into leds if not ill go back to my hps even though it gets kinda hot 
As for cfls all i was saying is they produce short plants atleast in vegging i wasent saying their better than hps


----------

